# Any word on 07 Dartons



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

He would be correct. I have not seen it but the dealer I use got three in last week. These are what you might call preview bows for the 2000 series that is yet to come. The dealer told me they look like a Tempest riser with new type cams.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*07 Darton*

I heard some new stuff about the Marauders because Darton I will probably be getting one. I have an 06 but they are doing so much for 07, I have to get one. The rest shelf is being widened, and something is being done under the limb pockets, I have not yet seen one. My dealer sould have on this month or December.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Ghost 133 said:


> He would be correct. I have not seen it but the dealer I use got three in last week. These are what you might call preview bows for the 2000 series that is yet to come. The dealer told me they look like a Tempest riser with new type cams.


sounds like the changes may be very subtle


----------



## CUTIGERS (Dec 16, 2004)

I saw one in my dealers shop yesterday. He said it was just a preview bow of a supposed 2 1/2 cam bow. This bow had what looked like binary cams.


----------



## Reijo (Sep 18, 2006)

My Darton dealer has an AS400. It is parallel limb w/ an axle to axle of about 34" +/-. Brace height looked to be in the 7" range. It has the binary cam type design. All cables are attached to the cams.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*darton*

:wink: waiting waiting waiting.........


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Any pics of this bow?*

I've shot Darton along time and would like a new one and are there any pictures of these bows out there to take a peek at?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

yes please will someone post some pics?? pleeeeeeeeeez


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Last Darton I had was the "Little John" LOL, I'd like to see what they have


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*A Darton Shooter's mistake.*

Apparently, the new darton bow information is not supposed to be out there. Testing stage now, not in production as of yet. They would prefer not to have a problem with the bow like some other manufacturer's did. Best bet is to be patient. Word was leaked by a darton shooter who was supposed to keep it on the QT.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

norsask darton said:


> Apparently, the new darton bow information is not supposed to be out there. Testing stage now, not in production as of yet. They would prefer not to have a problem with the bow like some other manufacturer's did. Best bet is to be patient. Word was leaked by a darton shooter who was supposed to keep it on the QT.



They are already shipping a model called the AS 400 so there is no information to hide there. I would not count on seeing or hearing much of anything until the ATA show in Jan.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

wantinadarton said:


> I heard some new stuff about the Marauders because Darton I will probably be getting one. I have an 06 but they are doing so much for 07, I have to get one. The rest shelf is being widened, and something is being done under the limb pockets, I have not yet seen one. My dealer sould have on this month or December.



I have a Marauder that has been setting on their repair rack since August waiting for some minor changes to the riser. Something got by somebody on this one. When you got to center shot the fletching hit the cables no matter how you nocked the arrow. I dont think that was the only problem but I was led to believe it showed up more in the LH models and that just happens to include me.


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

My buddy just picked up his 07' Darton AS400 this morning...Attached are pics.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Stuka: MegaThanks for the pics! :thumbs_up


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

whats the price on them ?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*2007*

Got a chance to shoot the AS400 today ... I have shot alot of different bows and this is a good compination bow.. i currently own the marauder becuase the way it performed. When i shot this new assualt series bow It drew well and held fairly solid. It does want to go if you are one for creeping. On the shot it was very smooth simular to shooting the marauder but with ALOT more speed.

I cant wait to see what the pro series will bring...

-steve


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

So the as400 is from the Assault Line?? Not the Pro Line??


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Here in Michigan, the AS400 is going for $649.00...However, my buddy got his for under $500.00 due to a Thanksgiving sale !!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Stuka1166 said:


> Here in Michigan, the AS400 is going for $649.00...However, my buddy got his for under $500.00 due to a Thanksgiving sale !!!


The one they had a Jays had a price tag of 699.99. F'ing Jays...I don't know why I even go in that store. I never buy anything because I can't find the guts to pay over msrp. 

However I did shoot the bow...no cam lean whatsoever, very solid wall, and did I mention no camlean? I mean seriously, the cams rain straight. 

I heard they were also putting the new cams on the Maverick Recurve Configuration which would be a great 38" ATA speed bow...should put them near 330fps.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Yes, they are fast and look good....should be a good seller.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

looks like last 5 years' darton with bowtech cams


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Doc...If you take a trip to Rocky's in Burton, they have 2 AS400's left for $649.00 a piece, if you were interested ??


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*???*



drtnshtr said:


> looks like last 5 years' darton with bowtech cams


I think Darton as the Patent on that cam ?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

charles said:


> I think Darton as the Patent on that cam ?


maybe so but thats not my point...my point is this..its the same darton they have had for the past 5 years but they just put different cams on it...and another thing...what in the heck does AS-400 stand for???


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

drtnshtr said:


> and another thing...what in the heck does AS-400 stand for???


Assault Series would be my guess for the letters, but I haven't a clue what 400 might designate.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

HJMinard said:


> Assault Series would be my guess for the letters, but I haven't a clue what 400 might designate.


I never thought of that...i dont know what 400 would be for either...i guess im just a little frustrated with darton for not trying to upgrade anything but their cam system....


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

drtnshtr said:


> I never thought of that...i dont know what 400 would be for either...i guess im just a little frustrated with darton for not trying to upgrade anything but their cam system....


Me, too. I (and most of my hunting partners) have/had been loyal Darton customers for years, but the group is slowly changing to a mixed bag of brands. My Maverick is going into semi-retirement after this season, and it's not going to be replaced by another Darton. They really need to stop dragging out the same (out of date) riser designs year after year.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

My local dealer had one of the AS400's in and I shot it a few times, shot smooth, you could feel the slightest buzz in the grip upon release, but a few add-ons (stabilizer, etc.) eliminated that. I think I remember him saying the IBO was about 320 on 'em. Overall I thought it was a great bow and I believe he said he was selling 'em for 549.99 or so.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

HJMinard said:


> Me, too. I (and most of my hunting partners) have/had been loyal Darton customers for years, but the group is slowly changing to a mixed bag of brands. My Maverick is going into semi-retirement after this season, and it's not going to be replaced by another Darton. They really need to stop dragging out the same (out of date) riser designs year after year.


thats what everyone around here did about 4-5 years ago when their bows went stale...i still like em but they need to be refined somewhat...


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*How fast*

Stucka! how fast was your friends new set up and what were the specs.? When will Darton update their website to show the 07' line up?


----------



## bar-nun (Dec 14, 2006)

*As 400*

I am going to look at the AS 400 tomorrow, Friday. Can anyone point out what to look for in this bow? The last bow I shot was a Darton MX50. Is there a reason not to stick with Darton?


----------



## shaftcaster (Dec 9, 2004)

I got one into the shop.Rough set it and ran it thru the crony. [email protected]w-305fps-325gr. arrow-296fps


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is a pic of the 2007 Pro3000


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*darton*

darton's webpage is starting to get updated.......:thumbs_up 

-steve


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

whitetail99 said:


> Here is a pic of the 2007 Pro3000


Nice ... except for those green, Bear-like limb pockets. ukey:


----------

